

A Haskell program to illustrate the state verification problem in economics - yomritoyj
https://github.com/jmoy/costlyState

======
iamcurious
Cool. I find I understand things better after seeing them as code,
particularly Haskell, the learning curve is steeper at first but I seem to
find far fewer surprises in the long run.

